
UMASH: A fast and universal enough hash function - pkhuong
https://engineering.backtrace.io/2020-08-24-umash-fast-enough-almost-universal-fingerprinting/
======
otoburb
>> _We accidentally a whole hash function… but we had a good reason!_

I think they missed a couple of words and meant to say that they "accidentally
_created_ a whole _new_ hash function", but I can't be sure. UMASH was
designed after Backtrace evaluated various existing hash functions and
realized that none quite fit the specialized "fingerprinting" caching use-
case.

~~~
setr
It's a reference to an old meme

[https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-accidentally](https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-accidentally)

------
rurban
Will add it to smhasher today. Never heard of it before.

